# Poids des vidéos sur mon ipad



## albert13 (7 Août 2015)

J'ai un ipad air2 128 Go.
je souhaiterai mettre un max de vidéos (films) dedans mais je ne veux pas qu'il me les mette dans le dossier (Backup) de sauvegarde après synchronisation.
je précise que ces vidéos ne peuvent être lu que par VLC sur mon ipad car elle sont issues de eye.tv (ce sont des émissions que j'enregistre)
Mon blem c'est que si je synchronise, mon dossier de sauvegarde va exploser : au lieu de faire un poids de moins de 10 Go je risque d'arriver vite à presque 100 Go donc je vais consommer un max de place sur mon DD de démarrage et çà je n'en veux pas.
De plus comme il sauvegarde fou, quand je synchronise c'est long… très long...

Ces vidéos ne sont pas importantes donc je ne veux pas les sauvegarder, je veux simplement les consulter quand je le souhaite mais il ne faut pas qu'elles pénalisent la place sur mon DD interne.
N'y a t'il pas un tour de passe passe pour "gruger" ma sauvegarde à ce niveau ?

j'espère que ma question est claire… désolé si cela n'est pas le cas...


----------



## MaitreYODA (7 Août 2015)

La réponse à ta question m'intéresse également  
Quand je pars en vacances j'aime bien mettre quelques films/séries que j'ai pas encore vu dans VLC et ca serait effectivement sympa que le dossier sauvegarde n'explose pas a chaque synchro. Surtout pour ceux qui ont un SSD de faible capacité...


----------



## albert13 (8 Août 2015)

Maître, cela fait un moment que je demande a 'mon ami Google' la réponse mais pas trouvé :-(
J'avoue que cela devient vraiment crucial car à part les vidéos j'aurais aimé aussi mettre des dossiers x ou Y a consulter qd je veux, pour mon boulot Et là meme punition avec GoodReader... il faut qu'il me sauvegarde tout....
Je me posse la question s'il ne faut pas creuser du côté des dev de VLC, GoodReader ou autre...
on pourrait imaginer d'avoir une case a cocher pour lui demander de sauvegarder ou nom...
Peut-etre que c'est utopique ou alors je suis passé à côté d'un train...


----------



## lineakd (11 Août 2015)

@albert13 & maitreyoda, sur l'app goodreader, il est possible de se servir d'icloud, en se servant des fonctions "download" et "evict" dans "manage files" mais c'est votre stockage de l'icloud que vous allez explosez.


----------



## albert13 (13 Août 2015)

@likakd
désolé mais cela ne répond pas vraiment à ma question car comment fais-tu avec icloud si tu es dans un avion avec 15h de vol (Californie ou Japon)…
Vraiment je trouve étonnant qu'il n'y ait pas de solutions simples ?!!?
Je trouve quand même fou de sauvegarder systématiquement 110 Go de mon ipad air2 si il est rempli à bloc de vidéos, podcasts, photos raw ou autres. Il faudrait que l'on ait la possibilité de décider ce que l'on sauvegarde quand même ?
Surtout les vidéos car je souhaite que mon ipad soit tjrs rempli de film ou émissions enregistrées avec Eye TV que je changerai à loisirs et que je regarderai quand je le souhaite sans me faire mal à la tête avec sauvegarde ou pas !
Je n'ai absolument pas besoin de sauvegarder ces vidéos, elles sont déjà sur un DD externe et si pour une raison ou une autre je les perds sur mon ipad pas de blem, ce ne sont pas des fichiers de boulot… c'est simplement pour le loisir...


----------



## albert13 (13 Août 2015)

Ooups ! il faut lire 
@lineakd


----------



## lineakd (14 Août 2015)

> comment fais-tu avec icloud si tu es dans un avion avec 15h de vol (Californie ou Japon)…


@albert13, je télécharge (download) deux ou trois vidéos, un bon livre, deux ou trois bd et deux ou trucs du boulot après une sauvegarde de mon appareil sur itunes et sur iCloud. Et à la prochaine sauvegarde, je sélectionne mes fichiers puis  j'appui sur "evict" pour les supprimer de la tablette tout en les gardant sur l'icloud.



> Vraiment je trouve étonnant qu'il n'y ait pas de solutions simples ?!!?


Je ne vois rien de compliquer.



> Je trouve quand même fou de sauvegarder systématiquement 110 Go de mon ipad air2 si il est rempli à bloc de vidéos, podcasts, photos raw ou autres. Il faudrait que l'on ait la possibilité de décider ce que l'on sauvegarde quand même ?


Oui, mais elle n'existe pas comme tu le voudrais. Tu te sers de la tablette comme tu servais d'un ordi avant l'arrivée du cloud et du streaming.



> Surtout les vidéos car je souhaite que mon ipad soit tjrs rempli de film ou émissions enregistrées avec Eye TV que je changerai à loisirs et que je regarderai quand je le souhaite sans me faire mal à la tête avec sauvegarde ou pas !


Tu peux le charger comme une mule mais supprime les fichiers avant toute sauvegarde.
Oui, il faut apprendre une autre gestion de tes appareils. C'est quelque chose que je me suis fait car mes premiers appareils n'avaient que 16 go pour le smartphone et 32 go pour la tablette.

Peut-être que le prochain ios x t'amènera cette possibilité ou une màj d'ios 9 en cours d'année.
Je n'ai fait qu'une proposition d'utilisation de ton appareil en s'approchant le plus possible de ce que tu voulais.


----------



## albert13 (14 Août 2015)

Merci lineakd pour tes suggestions et réponses.
Tu as tout a fait raison je souhaite utiliser ma tablette comme avant l'arrivée du Cloud.
En effet si je dois transférer de mon cloud XX Go de vidéos cela prend bcp plus de temps que par le cable usb…
Et vu l'utilisation que je veux en faire, je n'aurai pas tout le temps de la connexion wifi ou même 4G. Je souhaite pour cette utilisation être indépendant de toute connexion ou data…
Pour iOS9 je ne sais pas s'il répondra à mes attentes, je le souhaite évidemment mais j'en doute fort…
Je reste positif et j'espère qu'il y a une solution évidente à ma problématique que je ne vois pas et qu'un forumeur va me faire toucher du doigt ;-)
Merci encore lineakd d'avoir pris le temps de proposer ta solution


----------



## albert13 (14 Août 2015)

Merci lineakd pour tes suggestions et réponses.
Tu as tout a fait raison je souhaite utiliser ma tablette comme avant l'arrivée du Cloud.
En effet si je dois transférer de mon cloud XX Go de vidéos cela prend bcp plus de temps que par le cable usb…
Et vu l'utilisation que je veux en faire, je n'aurai pas tout le temps de la connexion wifi ou même 4G. Je souhaite pour cette utilisation être indépendant de toute connexion ou data…
Pour iOS9 je ne sais pas s'il répondra à mes attentes, je le souhaite évidemment mais j'en doute fort…
Je reste positif et j'espère qu'il y a une solution évidente à ma problématique que je ne vois pas et qu'un forumeur va me faire toucher du doigt ;-)
Merci encore lineakd d'avoir pris le temps de proposer ta solution


----------



## lineakd (15 Août 2015)

> Tu as tout a fait raison je souhaite utiliser ma tablette comme avant l'arrivée du Cloud.


@albert13, autant partir sur un macbook... Et encore, vu le seul port usb-c!



> En effet si je dois transférer de mon cloud XX Go de vidéos cela prend bcp plus de temps que par le cable usb…


Même par usb c'est long, en utilisant les app goodreader et goodreaderusb.



> Pour iOS9 je ne sais pas s'il répondra à mes attentes, je le souhaite évidemment mais j'en doute fort…


Je suis plus confiant car apple ouvre de plus en plus ios par petite touche, bien sûr. Peut-être pas pour ios 9 mais pourquoi pas pour ios x.

Si solution, je suis aussi tout ouïe car j'utilise tout le temps mon ipad (un utilisateur vétéran... Depuis mai ou juin 2010) et je suis toujours à la recherche d'astuces d'utilisation sur ios et sur cette tablette.
C'est toujours un plaisir de poster sur le forum.


----------



## albert13 (20 Août 2015)

Toujours pas de solution de mon côté
Je continue à chercher...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2015)

Il suffit d'exclure l'application de lecture video utilisé (goodreader par exemple) de la sauvegarde... Je ne comprend pas le problème...

Réglage / iCloud / stockage / gérer  le stockage / cet iPad 

Et tu décoches ce que tu ne veut pas sauf ardeur... Simple non?


----------



## MaitreYODA (22 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Il suffit d'exclure l'application de lecture video utilisé (goodreader par exemple) de la sauvegarde... Je ne comprend pas le problème...
> 
> Réglage / iCloud / stockage / gérer  le stockage / cet iPad
> 
> Et tu décoches ce que tu ne veut pas sauf ardeur... Simple non?


C'est bien là le problème: albert13 et moi-même n'utilisons pas iCloud. 
En ce qui me concerne j'utilise le bon vieux câble lightning pour sauvegarder le contenu de mon iPad sur mon Mac.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Août 2015)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> C'est bien là le problème: albert13 et moi-même n'utilisons pas iCloud.
> .


Après c'est dommage mais si tu ne souhaites pas profiter des options modernes, libre à toi... iCloud est quand même beaucoup plus efficace qu'une vieille sauvegarde locale...


----------



## lineakd (22 Août 2015)

@MaitreYODA, dommage car la solution de @Moumou92, vous permettrez de régler le problème et elle permet aussi de contrôler le data envoyé sur le cloud ainsi de rester à un forfait de stockage de 5 go (trop limite) ou 20 go.
@Moumou92, merci, je l'avais oublié celle-ci et surtout qu'elle va me servir bientôt.


----------

